# Brand New To Machine Polishing



## pools_lad (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi all,
Looking to purchase a machine polisher and tips or even courses on how to use it properly. Does anyone know of any courses around the North East?


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

No idea about courses bud, but for my 1st go a couple weeks ago I spent an evening searching YouTube for guides. Helped me a lot. 
There's loads on how to spread the polish, changing your speed and when to stop etc. hth


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Save your money and buy various grades of polishes and pads instead.

A basic rule of thumb is start off at the slowest speed on the polisher, the finest grade on the pad, and use a finishing polish (again, the finest grade polish). This way you can practice to your hearts content.

If you're still weary about using it on your car, go and get a scrap panel from a yard and practice on that first.

One final tip : search, search, search. There are loads of threads on here with people demonstrating how to use different machine polishers, with plenty of top tips. 
:thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Really wouldn't bother with a course mate, if your worried and want some practise get yourself a bonnet from the scrapyard or a body shop to practise on 

That, coupled with the how to guides on here and junkmans YouTube videos you'll be fine


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

pools_lad said:


> Hi all,
> Looking to purchase a machine polisher and tips or even courses on how to use it properly. Does anyone know of any courses around the North East?


Personally I wouldn't be to keen to learn to use machine polisher, but in what purpose would you use it for? if you are not careful you could do some serious damage to your paint work.


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Junkman videos are pretty useful


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

As long as you follow the golden rules
RELAX
Start light
Start slow
Dont edge the pad
Dont stop in one place ( keep moving )
Especially with a da if you do do damage then you are not fit to breathe let alone drive.
A rotary can be a different kettle of fish but again follow the guides on a scrap panel then it soon becomes second nature.
You hear of a lot more success stories than horror stories.
In over twenty plus years of machining the only time i ever burnt through was intentional on a scrap panel to show how long it took.
Its not that difficult in reality just daunting first time round


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Confidence plays a large part and let's not forget different folks have vastly different learning curves,if anything by having someone besides you is somewhat reassuring just my opinion.


----------



## pools_lad (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the information, is there a certain polisher people would recommend?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Porter Cable type machine from many of the suppliers on here:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/das-6-dual-action-polisher/das-6-dual-action-polisher/prod_519.html

And Megs 205 polish followed by a heavy swirl filler like Poorboys Blackhole or 50cal cover up Glaze (awesome) will give you a showroom finish without much effort and best of all without fear of polishing too much near edges etc. and burning through paint (very very unlikely with a DA and a non aggressive polish)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/car-polish-compounds/meguiars-205-ultra-finishing-polish-8oz/prod_823.html

http://www.50caldetailing.co.uk/products/cover-up-filler-glaze/c0v3rup

Then top with any wax you choose.

Once you are confident with the machine then step up to more aggressive polish etc and get rid of swirls with polishing rather than filling.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

If you really want to do a course, the nearest that i know of would be stangalang but he is in Oldham i believe. Sound bloke though and has amazing skills :thumb:


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

pools_lad said:


> Hi all,
> Looking to purchase a machine polisher and tips or even courses on how to use it properly. Does anyone know of any courses around the North East?


if you still want to learn here is a link for you
http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...-articles-help-newbies-machine-polishing.html


----------

